# Athens Rellik Sight and Zen Quiver



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

you tube not working.....


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

It may not be completely uploaded. I'm not sure why it is not working but it is working for me.


----------



## BoMaestro (Dec 15, 2005)

Very nice review! That sight looks really nice. You said it would take a lens? What size is the housing?


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm checking into lens size. I want to give you accurate info and right now I don't have it. I'll let you know asap.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Cool stuff...........*
I went to your webpage and face book page as well. 
Maybe we will cross paths after I get setup in Missouri. :darkbeer:


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Cool where you heading in MO.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

ike_osu said:


> I'm checking into lens size. I want to give you accurate info and right now I don't have it. I'll let you know asap.


did you ever find out what lens size it would take??
thanks kennie


----------



## Spartan Hunter (Jan 9, 2010)

Amazing looking custom sight and crazy looking bow....Nice work


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

This sight is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## nywell (Feb 21, 2005)

*Rellik*

I just ordered my Rellik sight. Went for 4 pin, 0.029" set up. Thats what has been working for me best.


----------

